# I hate being that person... But.... What do you think



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 7, 2021)

To start off we purchased two mares 2 weeks ago. Mares are new territory for me, I've raised dairy goats for years. We didn't set out to get mares we were offered them and fell in love immediately. Our kids are smitten! 
The history I have on these mares-
They both are between 5-6 years old
Neither has foaled as per last owner (he had them 3 years)
They have been running with a stallion for almost 2 years. 
He said they are just fat if they were going to foal they would have already done it. 

Now my experience here is limited to goats. Lol
I believe they may be pregnant and pretty far along. One I'm struggling getting my hands on as they haven't been handled much. We are taking it slow but we're making progress. They just dont want me touching their sides and take off if they see a lead rope. I've looked at their teats but im used to big full udders on my dairy girls. We are waiting on our vet to come out. Pregnancy checks are not emergency and we keep getting pushed off. We love this vet and know this time of year he's slammed. I was hoping I could get some opinions on if Im seeing what I think i am. 

The brown mare started winking and squating yesterday. So maybe she is just fat? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forum 

Are you able to get a pic or two , standing directly behind them , down at their level say 5-10 meters back. It will give us an indication on how the foal is currently positioned. If you are able to a pic of their udder would be good too.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 7, 2021)

Im going to try to get teat pics. Ill have to wait until I have help with that. The brown one won't let me get behind her, she's acting like she's in heat. I believe I've seen foal movement on both mares but neither will let me feel anything. I've still got a ways to go to gain their trust.


----------



## Abby P (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm no expert (like you, dealt with more pregnant goats than pregnant horses!), but they do look erm...large! And not really fat otherwise. I find it improbable that two mares out with a stallion for that long would both not be pregnant. And I just learned right on this here forum a few weeks ago that pregnant mares can still go into heat!

So - please be sure to post foal pics as soon as you have them!! Those of us with geldings that we know for sure are not pregnant, no matter how much they may appear so, rely on your photos to keep us going, since we have no hope of a cute surprise ourselves. Maybe a palpable rib someday, is my dream right now.


----------



## Taz (Jun 8, 2021)

How big an area do you have them out in? Can you put them somewhere small? It might help you get closer to them if you have them in a smaller area and spend time just sitting with them maybe with a few carrots or apples for if they come over to you. Just sit there relaxed and read and kind of ignore them. It might also help if they don't have grass and they have to rely on you bringing them food. Nylon halters are dangerous, if they get caught on something sometimes the horse brakes before the halter and if they are in foal a baby can get a leg caught and it's very bad. If you can't catch them without a halter on can you get hold of them long enough to safety the halters and put them back on? When you can get them you can try advance and retreat. Go to where they are comfortable being touched and when you get past there move back right away, they normally get better with that after a bit, also try scratching not patting. 
I'd assume pregnant until you know they aren't. Yes, they can still show in season it's just not common, I have one who did last year and foaled 3 months later. I'd read and watch videos, it's different than goats(I think) but you're experience is great! Is there any way of putting up a camera so you can check on them at night?


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 8, 2021)

Her wearing the halter right now is just so I can touch her. It took 3 of us to wrestle it on her.  I can take it off her but I won't be able to get hands on her without it. I've spent the last week using the halter to catch her when Im feeding. I hook her to a lead rope let her eat then walk a small circle with her. Before I un hook her I run my hands down her back and give scratches. She's not a big fan of this especially from me, she's more receptive to my husband and our oldest son but not much more she still trys to get away. She's going to have to learn I'm not going to hurt her since I do primary care and feed for all the critters. 
I know it's going to take time. The black/white mare is far more friendly and will now let me pet her without bolting just her forehead she moves away from body scratches. They both lead well once caught so they had some training and they come to feed. As for putting them in a smaller pen, they can't leave the front paddock until they get the all clear from the vet. They are still in quarantine away from the other animals. They appear healthy but ya never know. Once they get a clean bill of health they will be moved to the barn. I've been spending lots of time with them and we have made progress, they wouldn't come within 20 feet of me when they first got here. They will now take treats from me and walk up to me. It's the if they think I'm going to catch them they bolt part we are working on. 
If we get surprise babies I'll definitely post pics! We got a long way to go with these girls but we are willing to put in the time and work with them. They are surprisingly super calm with kids our 4 year old is the only one who can walk up to both of them without them being afraid.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 8, 2021)

The first pic is of the black and white mares udder
The second is the brown roam mare


----------



## Taz (Jun 8, 2021)

You're doing great, they'll get there.
The black and white mares udder looks like a definite could be, still has more filling to do. The other is a keep an eye on her and see if it changes.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 8, 2021)

Pumpkincreek71 said:


> Her wearing the halter right now is just so I can touch her. It took 3 of us to wrestle it on her.  I can take it off her but I won't be able to get hands on her without it. I've spent the last week using the halter to catch her when Im feeding. I hook her to a lead rope let her eat then walk a small circle with her. Before I un hook her I run my hands down her back and give scratches. She's not a big fan of this especially from me, she's more receptive to my husband and our oldest son but not much more she still trys to get away. She's going to have to learn I'm not going to hurt her since I do primary care and feed for all the critters.
> I know it's going to take time. The black/white mare is far more friendly and will now let me pet her without bolting just her forehead she moves away from body scratches. They both lead well once caught so they had some training and they come to feed. As for putting them in a smaller pen, they can't leave the front paddock until they get the all clear from the vet. They are still in quarantine away from the other animals. They appear healthy but ya never know. Once they get a clean bill of health they will be moved to the barn. I've been spending lots of time with them and we have made progress, they wouldn't come within 20 feet of me when they first got here. They will now take treats from me and walk up to me. It's the if they think I'm going to catch them they bolt part we are working on.
> If we get surprise babies I'll definitely post pics! We got a long way to go with these girls but we are willing to put in the time and work with them. They are surprisingly super calm with kids our 4 year old is the only one who can walk up to both of them without them being afraid.



It will take time to get their trust, but if you are patient, you'll get it. At this stage, it's just very important not to rush the process, although you want to be consistent. If you have time, you can sit in their pasture and watch them. They, in turn, will also be watching you. Horses observe a lot, and pretty soon, the shy one of them might decide to come and see you.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 8, 2021)

I agree with what others have said above. You should definitely treat them both as in foal. 

I agree with Taz re the black & white mares udder & some development. The other mares belly looks like shes carrying. 

Ask as many questions as you like here , everyones really friendly


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I agree with what others have said above. You should definitely treat them both as in foal.
> 
> I agree with Taz re the black & white mares udder & some development. The other mares belly looks like shes carrying.
> 
> Ask as many questions as you like here , everyones really friendly




I really appreciate it! In the dairy goat world the vulva/butt pics asking if a goat is bred can get you flogged real quick  

We have been feeding them like they are pregnant. I don't know how y'all do this baby watch with mares  I've had them two weeks and I feel like I'm always watching for something LOL my goats are easy compared to them nice short gestation periods and huge udders you can't miss


----------



## Taz (Jun 9, 2021)

You haven't gotten to the 'fun' part yet, you're still sleeping at night(I think)


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 17, 2021)

Still on Baby watch here are updated pics 
The first pic (terrible angle) is the brown mare,Baby.
The second pic is the black/white, Scarlett.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2021)

The Picture on the left could be showing the start of development. The one on the right looks like a maiden mares udder. The nipples looked tucked and pointed towards each other.

Just went back and read your opening post. If they are both maiden mares then the pic on the left, I would say you may very well have a foal on the way.


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2021)

The angles are different from the last ones, I think they look about the same. In other words keep watching and see what happens. How are you doing with them?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 17, 2021)

Pumpkincreek71 said:


> Still on Baby watch here are updated pics
> The first pic (terrible angle) is the brown mare,Baby.
> The second pic is the black/white, Scarlett.


So I don't know much. Just had first foal this spring and probably drove everyone nuts here. To me, it looks like you better get them used to the barn pretty soon...Just a gut feeling looking at those pics but I don't think you will have very long to wait for two little ones. My mare looks like your Scarlett in a lot of ways. She hated me for quite some time and would kick me every chance she got. Now that she has baby she comes nicely to me. Like the others have said, sit with them. I talk to mine all the time so they will recognize my voice and let them come to me. I think these minis get passed around a lot during their lives and it takes time to gain trust. I've also had goats and they are very different from minis.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thankfully I've made huge progress with Baby. If I go slow she will let me run my hand down her back if I do some light scratches. It's still a two man job to halter her  Brushing her is coming along well. I won't say she likes it but she don't seem to hate it as much either. 
Scarlett is wonderful she was always the friendlier of the two, she lets me feel her belly. I haven't got that far with Baby yet. 

We did get them moved into the barn bc I was worried they would foal in the holding pen. Even though it has a shelter I feel better knowing they have their stall in the barn. They are pretty bonded and don't like to be without the other Baby more so than Scarlett. 
They both have gotten bigger! Baby still don't like me directly behind her to take pics so i haven't been able to get that angle.


----------



## Taz (Jun 18, 2021)

So happy they are doing well with you and you have them in the barn now. Definitely watch them, I'd have a camera up in the barn if possible and be doing checks every couple of hours if they were mine from the looks of those bellies. The udders aren't close going by the book so if they are pregnant you could be losing sleep early but I like being safe. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 18, 2021)

Does this video look like her vulva is stretching? She won't let me move her tail to get a clear picture.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 18, 2021)

Tonight's udder pics.
Tried to up load a video above this don't think it worked. Im going to try to get some still shots from the video.


First pic on the left is Baby

Right is Scarlett


----------



## Taz (Jun 18, 2021)

It does look like they could have something starting, lots more to go.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2021)

When you get a chance can you get some photos , standing directly behind them and down at their level, say 5m back from them. It will give us an indication on how the foal is currently riding (positioned)


----------



## arrelle (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm actually going to be the voice of dissent here - with the caveat that I've bred a lot of big horses, and not minis.

However, these mares look large - but not necessarily close to foaling. In my experience, udder development is meaningless.  I've had experienced broodmares that bag up like dairy cows far before they're close to ready (not due to placentitis, just because their bodies know what's coming) and I've had maiden mares who didn't develop an udder until after the foal was out and their body realized what was happening.

What I *would* watch for is a deepening V in their bellies and a loosening of their butts, for lack of better phrasing. 

When a foal moves into position to be born, they're basically sitting on the bottom of the mare's belly, prepping to swan dive on out. This typically creates an abnormal shape on the mare's belly where they're a little less round and a little more angular than usual and in some mares can be quite a dramatic V shape. 

The other thing their body will do, udders be damned, is loosen everything around the birth canal. I know you can't really get your hands super close to these girls yet, but in most mares when they're super close to foaling you can almost bend their tails up over their backs. The elasticity has to come in order for a foal to be able to make their exit - a lot of times that elasticity will show up with a complete muscle drop around the tail head. 

Here's a photo of one of my mares a couple of years ago - two days prior to foaling one of the biggest fillies I've ever had. This is a mare who bags up early and could probably milk three foals with her udder. The edema on her belly had been there for a couple of weeks prior to her actually letting go. You can see though how her belly is dropped down with the foal sitting more down; you can also see where the muscles around her tail head have dropped off and her tail looks very prominent. 




Someone online (not sure who to give credit to) made this great graphic of a foal overlaid on a photo of a mare, if you're a visual person when we talk about the foal moving into position: 



Instead of having a rounded, normally formed "hip" - they can get very angular. It's hard to see the extreme in my picture of the white mare, so I'm borrowing this photo with the source linked below. You can see how, due to the relaxing of the muscles around the birth canal - the mare has gone from having a very normal, rounded hip, to having a very flat, angular, almost emaciated looking hip. This can be a clear indicator that your mare is getting ready to foal. 
(Source: Normal signs of behaviour before and including foaling in mares - Breeding - Horsetalk.co.nz) 



Best of luck to you! If they do end up being pregnant, we demand photos!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2021)

That's a nice mare you have there Arrelle!


----------



## arrelle (Jun 27, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> That's a nice mare you have there Arrelle!



Thanks! She’s a good girl with some fantastic old APHA lines; unfortunately, she has had cancer (squamous cell carcinoma) since I got her in 2016 and I retired her from breeding after her 2018 filly.

Her 2017 filly is going nicely under saddle currently - this was two days after that photo above - I bred for a western pleasure horse and I’ve somehow ended up with a leggy, now almost 16hh mare. 

For the OP, I find in most cases, though, it’s pretty easy to see if the mares are pregnant or not based on the shape of their bellies. If they’re in foal, the shape changes as the foal moves around - sometimes they’re big on the left side, sometimes they’re big on the right side, etc. When they’re just fat, they tend to stay consistently big everywhere.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 30, 2021)

Little update- The girls are doing really well. Every day we make more progress and I can see where little by little we are gaining trust with Baby. We found the key to haltering her without it goung rodeo is to halter up Scarlett and walk her out of the barn first. Baby wants to fallow her so badly she just stands there and let's me halter her. I know at some point we are going to have to work on her finding her independence/ confidence without Scarlett as her crutch but we are a long way from that. I can say Baby has come a long way for it only being a short amount of time. Im actually glad they have more time before foaling bc it's giving us time to build a relationship with them.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 30, 2021)

Also I just want to thank everyone for their advice and suggestions! This is a nerve wracking and exciting first for us! I'm hoping they wait until fall for babies (if they do have babies) when it's much cooler out. We avoid summer kidding bc of the heat and how miserable it is for the goats.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 30, 2021)

They look great and so happy you are bonding with them. Have either started an udder yet ?

Looking from behind , The black and white Pinto looks pregnant to me


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 30, 2021)

These pics were taken a couple days ago. The angle is terrible on Baby's she's not a big fan of me being by her rear or my phone under her. Some days I can get a great pic and others this is as good as it gets.
First pic is Baby
Second is Scarlett


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 30, 2021)

It's hard to get a decent pic of Baby from the back she always turns her head to look and see what im doing or she shifts side to side. She don't have the wide load happening that Scarlett has. Is it possible for her to carry down not out? Her belly has grown (maybe she's just fat??)


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 30, 2021)

Not a great comparison but this is Baby's udder for the last month


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 30, 2021)

This is Scarletts udder over the last month


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jun 30, 2021)

This is one I took of baby last week. She hasn't been letting me hold the phone under her lately but seeing her teats like this is new. A few weeks ago they were not visible unless you risked a kick and bent down to look for them


----------



## Taz (Jul 1, 2021)

You're doing great with them, I love that everyone is out with them!
I think they both look in foal. I'm not going to be much help about when but they don't look there yet going by the book. I'm guessing a couple more months but that's just a guess. Keep watching, hopefully they will give you some good signs when they are close.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jul 1, 2021)

These were taken this morning

First is Scarlett 
Second is Baby


----------



## Taz (Jul 1, 2021)

Will Scarlett let you feel what's going on? I find it works better than looking when they are 'warming up' to an udder. Any chance you can give her a hug around her belly either right after she's gone for a bit of a run or while she's having some grain? You might be able to feel something. Be warned if you do you will feel digestion and breathing, wait for a push out on one side or something really definite before you get excited.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jul 6, 2021)

Taz, I did as you suggested and hugged Scarlett and sure enough felt the foal.
I have a question for everyone. How do you handle fireworks? We had the mares in the barn and they still went nuts. Absolute chaos and fear. Nothing we did helped and poor Scarlett is still half heartedly eating her feed. She's definitely feeling off, she's not her greedy eating self. Is this normal from a really bad firework scare? She's eating but not as eagerly as before the 4th. Baby was back to normal yesterday I don't want to panic if this is a normal reaction to a high stress event. Our quarter horse has never cared about fireworks and prefers the field to the barn during fireworks. He was out grazing during the over the top shows the neighbors were having. It sounded like a war zone from all sides here.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jul 6, 2021)

Pumpkincreek71 said:


> Tax I did as you suggested and hugged Scarlett and sure enough felt the foal.
> I have a question for everyone. How do you handle fireworks? We had the mares in the barn and they still went nuts. Absolute chaos and fear. Nothing we did helped and poor Scarlett is still half heartedly eating her feed. She's definitely feeling off, she's not her greedy eating self. Is this normal from a really bad firework scare? She's eating but not as eagerly as before the 4th. Baby was back to normal yesterday I don't want to panic if this is a normal reaction to a high stress event. Our quarter horse has never cared about fireworks and prefers the field to the barn during fireworks. He was out grazing during the over the top shows the neighbors were having. It sounded like a war zone from all sides here.



Yes, it's normal for horses to be scared at fireworks or gunshots, and one of the symptoms include not eating, so you don't need to panic...just keep an eye on her though.

Maybe next time try earplugs (made especially for horses), except you would need to supervise the horses... but at least, it will help with the noise, and anyway, being around can help them stay calmer. Apparently, playing music in the barn can also help mask loud bangs, and can keep your horses focused on something else. 

And BTW, you did well to bring them in the barn, even they were very spooked. If you have fireworks going off too close to their pasture, you don't want them to break away because they were scared... And the barn is way better in terms of noise. 

I'd also go out and let the neighbors know you have horses and that they were scared of the fireworks. Just to let them know.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jul 6, 2021)

Do you have any recommendations on websites for the ear plugs? The kids and I stayed with them until the fireworks stopped @1am. We played music and tried to take their focus off the fireworks. We are surrounded by neighborhoods, I posted on the nextdoor app about fireworks being scary for livestock. They didn't care just had a few comments to put them in the barn  I should have taken a video of them in their stall to post before NYE. 

These are Scarlett this morning. I hate this for her.


----------



## Taz (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh your poor girls! Hoping Scarlett calms down soon. I get almost no fireworks here and the horses don't seem upset at all, it's probably all the gun shots they hear the rest of the time . Maybe try some desensitizing with popping balloons and cap guns at a distance first? AFTER they foal. Thrilled you felt a foal move! That udder still has a lot of filling to do but her belly looks nice and lopsided


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 6, 2021)

Or before they foal if you want the babies right now!    


Taz said:


> Maybe try some desensitizing with popping balloons and cap guns at a distance first? AFTER they foal.....


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jul 13, 2021)

Scarlett is back to her normal self, Thank goodness!!! We've been doing more walking with them in the woods on the trails. They LOVE it. 
No real change in devolopment but I definitely feel pretty positive now both are brewing babies. Baby is starting to look a bit wide. Im guessing here but I think Scarlett will foal first. I know we still have a ways to go.... Hopefully they hold off on their babies until after our next group of does kid and our pyr has her puppies. I think I'll be in baby overload this fall


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been trying to research colors. I can't for the life of me figure out what color these girls are.  there are so many combinations I get confused. Scarlett is a paint, I believe. Baby, has so much going on I don't even know where to start. She has roaning all over her entire body and that's throwing me off. I have no clue. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 16, 2021)

Okay so if you want to be technical. Scarlett looks like a black tobiano. Black being the base and Tobiano the pinto gene. Baby is pretty different looking. She’s definitely red based. I would suspect Sabino (another pinto pattern) causing the excessive white ticking. Occasionally tobiano can have incomplete penetration causing a roan like appearance but with the belly splotch I lean sabino. But they are both pintos for sure. Just a bit of trivia, pinto refers to a pattern and paint to the breed of horse. Gorgeous girls!!!


----------



## LostandFound (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes, I'm going to say black tobiano and sorrel tobiano, with the sorrel also having sabino which is causing the roaning. The pattern is a difficult one to call but the white in the mane makes me think there is tobiano.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks! The more I was looking trying to match colors to names to more confused I got.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Jul 25, 2021)

Still watching and waiting..... I know we have a ways to go, it's been nerve wracking and fun doing prep work for babies. We are expecting a litter of great pyr puppies soon from our working dogs  then baby goats in the fall. I'm gonna have my hands full when these girls finally foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 28, 2021)

The black and white pinto looks lopsided looking at the pic standing behind.

You are going to busy with puppies, kids and foals


----------



## Vishar (Jul 30, 2021)

Maybe I missed your post but, what did the vet say? That is the only way you will know unless you want to worry and watch.


----------



## Vishar (Jul 30, 2021)

Maybe I missed a post, but what did the vet say? (you have had them vet-checked, right?)


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Aug 3, 2021)

The vet has been out he gave them a physical exam and pulled blood( coggins) He said the blood test was unreliable? (I don't know, this is my first go with pregnant horses)he said they are too small for an internal exam and He doesn't have an ultrasound. He checked them over and confirmed foal movement on them both.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Aug 9, 2021)

Current pics of the girls. Baby is starting to get pretty round.

We have puppies! 7 beautiful little chunky monkeys. 4 boys 3 girls momma and babies are doing great.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2021)

Congratulations on the puppies 

The mares are looking great !!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Aug 19, 2021)

Pumpkincreek71 said:


> Current pics of the girls. Baby is starting to get pretty round.
> 
> We have puppies! 7 beautiful little chunky monkeys. 4 boys 3 girls momma and babies are doing great.


Oh my goodness! Look at those babies! Looks like one happy mama too! We had a Great Pyr that we got when she was 8 years old (very old for the breed) and spent her life in a cage, not potty trained. Brought her home, learned to potty outside with the other dogs in one day (thank goodness!). She also saved our goat from a predator. Unfortunately we only had a few precious months with her before a first and only seizure took her. I want another one  but my hands are already so full! Congratulations! And trust me when I say listen to your vet but trust your gut. Mine has been wrong about so much and not so pleasant anymore (I'm thinking burn out). The people on this forum are absolutely the best! (Thanks Taz and Ryan!!). I am on foal watch as well. Welcome to the club! Hang in there. It will seem like you are waiting FOREVER and then everything happens in the blink of an eye. My first foal was born 4/22 and now it looks like a "surprise" baby is on the way too (that's a long story of which I will spare you). Keep us posted!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 4, 2021)

Any change in either of your girls over the last month?


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Sep 4, 2021)

No changes with the girls, unfortunately. They are enjoying the cooler weather we've been having the past few days. 

The puppies are growing like weeds and keeping me busy.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Sep 4, 2021)

The puppies are 4 weeks old now


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 4, 2021)

How are your girls coming?


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Oct 5, 2021)

Slow progress but we are seeing small changes. I don't think we will see babies any time soon.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Dec 21, 2021)

These are Scarlett today. She seems to be filling more and more each day. Also she will let me feel her bag now and that is new.


----------



## Taz (Dec 21, 2021)

Welcome back! I was wondering how they were doing. It looks like she's getting there. Her udder can still fill more, you're looking for her nipples to point down instead of in, of course that's if she's going to go by the book. Do you have a camera on them at night?


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Dec 21, 2021)

No camera due to no electricity in the barn right now. We have been taking turns checking her. It helps having the two big kids. She's being checked 4 times a night currently. She seems to be making faster progress than she has been and she don't move away from us feeling and even lifts her leg up a little when we do.

Baby is harder to tell bc she has tons of hair, I can see progress on her but with the hair and her prickly personality it's hard to gage how much is being made. I'll attach her pic now.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 21, 2021)

I've got a hairy, prickly mare now too! Even with pictures it's hard to tell sometimes! Your girl is looking more ready  Good of kids to help too  We don't have electric near our shed, but use really long extension cords, long ethernet cable and wireless extender. Works (most of the time). Good luck and will be waiting for the good news!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 21, 2021)

Definitely see some filling in Scarlett. She should fill a lot more yet but that can happen quickly. I’d you are able you can clip a bit around both udders. Helps being able to see when there is change plus it keeps foals from swallowing hair when they are nursing.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Apr 3, 2022)

I know its been awhile but we are a few months away from having these girls for a year! It's flown by for us bc I'm also 9 months pregnant  so here are current teat pics and there has been some pretty good development. My husband has spent months saying the vet and I are wrong and they are just fat  well he can't deny they are filling now. They have both filled significantly over the past week. I'm incredibly nervous they will foal while I'm delivering our tiny human.  Luckily I have our older kids to keep an eye on them but I still worry. Here's to hoping they wait until after I'm home from the hospital before they foal.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 3, 2022)

You are definitely right! True filling there!


----------



## Taz (Apr 3, 2022)

They're definitely doing something but don't look ready yet. Are they elongating? I won't ask to see your pics but how close are you? It could be a race to the finish line! Your husband does know better than to tell you you're fat doesn't he?? Thank you, we need a bit of comedy relief right now . Please keep us posted on how all three of you are doing.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm two weeks away from a c section. Oh he definitely knows better  he keeps telling me I'm smaller with this one than I was the other 3. 

Scarlett's teats seem to be getting longer but Baby has had the most dramatic fill this week.


----------



## Lindy Hagar (Apr 4, 2022)

Pumpkincreek71 said:


> Tonight's udder pics.
> Tried to up load a video above this don't think it worked. Im going to try to get some still shots from the video.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taz (Apr 4, 2022)

Smart man
How long have they been showing changes? Can you move their tales to the side and get a pic to show if they are elongating? They are both maidens I think so the hope is they will follow the book. I hope you have another 3 weeks to go with them, if not are your kids and husband up on foaling problems and videos so they know what to look for and do? I think it's a little different than goats but then I've never has a goat so what do I know?
Keep info and pictures coming and we'll help you out as much as possible.


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Apr 7, 2022)

Baby has been up and down a lot today. The goat breeder in me says this is lining up foal. When she's down the back leg that is up goes out straight like she's having small contractions. I know the baby has shifted to the birth position, she's not wide anymore. Her vulva is loose and very long. No discharge as of yet. She doesn't appear to appreciate me checking in on her so she gets up and stares at me with a hateful look  we are ready to handle the situation and I have a foaling box packed ready for use hopefully if she needs help she'll cooperate.


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2022)

You don't have a camera up right? They will probably be hard to catch, they like to wait till you aren't looking and/or pause when you show up. If you can peek between boards or around corners or something like that you might have a chance of being there when the foal is actually born. If they have a problem they normally are focused on what they are doing and will let you help, you have more than one person there so that's great. There isn't normally any discharge before birth, do you mean her water breaking? Or is that a goat thing? It sounds like she could be close! Good luck on a fast easy foaling with healthy momma and baby, or would that be Baby and baby?


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Apr 7, 2022)

Maybe discharge is a goat thing they usually stream a little goo to lube things up for a smooth exit. This is Baby and baby  I would have changed her name but she knows it and responds to it. 
No camera our barn has no power currently I've been trying to be sneaky but she hears me pull up. The barn is about two and a half football fields away from our house and with me a week from my own delivery walking would take me forever with this tiny human riding so low in my pelvis. I have good team set up for checking her my husband and our two older kids are going to be lots of help with this. 
Hopefully we have a smooth delivery I'm a bit worried about her milk production. To me she don't seem to be filled enough, maybe it will fill after she foals?


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2022)

That's a little too far to walk or run out cables, ugh. Just a thought, you can get solar wifi cameras. It would be too far to connect to your wifi in the house but could to a phone as a hotspot for quick checks close by maybe? Chances are she will get more of an udder before she foals but if not she should right after. If not your vet can give her a shot, just act quickly with calling him about that after foaling. If she hasn't had any more filling in her udder you probably have more time to go, the race is still on!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 8, 2022)

I agree with Taz, there are some options for cameras that you might consider. They make such a huge difference. I know some people use cameras that run off of cellular data.


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2022)

You're probably a nicer person than I am, if it was me I would be making my older kids take turns sleeping in a tent outside the barn so they could check her more often, a camera would make it a little more humane.


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 9, 2022)

Wishing you so much love for all your beautiful little ones about to enter the world!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 20, 2022)

Checking in to see how your CC went, if if you and your new human baby are doing well. Are you recovering well? I had a student do my emergency CC, she did such a fine job closing up that you can't find the scar unless searching for it. I hope you had someone like her!

How's your little mare coming along? Did you two stagger the births or is she still hanging on?


----------



## Pumpkincreek71 (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm recovering well and baby boy is doing great! I was warned with this being my 4th c section recovery might be harder but luckily it's been pretty smooth so far. 

No foals yet hopefully they hold off and give me more time to heal before they have their babies. I want to be able to assist if I need to without calling in back up.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 20, 2022)

Isn't he just CHARMING!! So glad to hear you're doing well, and that your mares were polite enough to wait a bit.

Smooth recovery wishes and we'll be looking for updates as you can.


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 20, 2022)

Congratulations!!! a beautiful baby!! and great to hear you are recovering well!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 20, 2022)

Congratulations❣ He is a cutie. What is his name? It is good to hear you are doing good after your CC.


----------



## Taz (Apr 20, 2022)

Congratulations!! Very cute! Good luck on a fast recovery.


----------

